# Shepherd breeder in Carolinas?



## Dave.D (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello all, I'm a new member and looking forward to buying my first shepherd as soon as possible. I have wanted one for several years now and have spent the past 10 months researching and deciding if it is the right dog for me. Anyways, my wife and I have decided to find one and would love advice for finding a breeder in the North Carolina or South Carolina area, Charlotte would be perfect, but obviously I expect to have to take a nice trip to find the right pup. I want an all black shepherd, but my wife wants a white shepherd, so we are going back and forth still and decided to look for both and see whats available. Does anyone have any recommendations? I have a breeder in South Carolina who deals with white shepherds, priced at 900$, the website is snowwhiteshepherds.com, anyone have experience with them? or does anyone have advice based on the info on the website? Also, another huge question for me is the price, I have seen such huge ranges, I dont understand it at all. I'm not looking for a show dog, just a wonderful companion. Is it normal for black shepherd puppies to sell for $2000??? I somehow doubt that! Thanks in advance for any help and sorry if I posted this in the wrong part of the forum


----------



## Dave.D (Jul 31, 2012)

I am also open to having a pup shipped in, but I would love to know more about the process, it concerns us....


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

What lines are you looking for? Working lines or show lines? German/European?


----------



## Dave.D (Jul 31, 2012)

I would assume working lines, since I'm not looking to show him. And as far as German/European, I'm not sure. What are your thoughts? I'm looking to have a family companion, not a show dog or a police dog. I don't have as much of a preference on bloodline, but that is perhaps because I may be more ignorant on the subject that I think.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Dave.D said:


> I would assume working lines, since I'm not looking to show him. And as far as German/European, I'm not sure. What are your thoughts? I'm looking to have a family companion, not a show dog or a police dog. I don't have as much of a preference on bloodline, *but that is perhaps because I may be more ignorant on the subject that I think.*


First you need to understand the difference between the different lines (show doesn't necessarily mean you have to show them) and then read up on how to find a good breeder.

Here are some good links to help get you started.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics


----------



## TaylerMarie21 (Jul 31, 2012)

Michael Redfox is great! He is located about 30 minutes outside of Asheville, NC. germanshepherds.brinkster.net 828-649-9483


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds
I have heard great things about this breeder. I plan to buy a pup from her in the future.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Here is where we got our youngest GSD*

The link will take you to an outstanding breeder. We got our black and red girl,(the one in the pic). They are very knowledgable and have been very helpfull with questions. Price is in the range of other high quality european working line GSD's. I highly recomend them. They are in North, SC. (The town is called North) 40 minutes south of Columbia. www.vondersauk.com


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

If you want a black working line pup send me a pm. I know a couple of breeders in NC I can recommend.


----------



## Dave.D (Jul 31, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> First you need to understand the difference between the different lines (show doesn't necessarily mean you have to show them) and then read up on how to find a good breeder.
> 
> Here are some good links to help get you started.
> 
> ...


As much as I have read about the different lines, there is so much I am still confused about. It seems hard to fine a clear and definitive list of each line or atleast the common ones. From what I see, american show may be better for families? But also, I really like the Swiss Shepherd, both because I want either a white or all-black and that it seems to be more suitable temperament. I actually have a question about that, are all white shepherds Swiss shepherds and we just call them wgsd because akc or whatever? 
Also, do multiple lines have all-black shepherds? Or is that only german working lines?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at this link, it may help you understand the lines more? And each line has it's assets, you just need to know which is more along your "lines"! (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Dave.D (Jul 31, 2012)

another question I have is what are the price ranges for a GSD? I know thats a hard question to answer, but for a normal gsd thats not like a super champion award winning crime fighting super dog.... In my searches I have only found one place that had any for under 1500.00, is that normal, or is that the perils of searching on the internet? I mean I dont have a problem spending the money, but dont want to spend the money if it's a ripoff


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WL's are average $1500...SL's that and on up.


----------

